# Has anyone heard of:



## BananaRepublic (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi

I'm not sure iff this is the correct forum but I was wondering if anyone has come across a net based firm known as the *Shaw Academy*. The reason I ask is because I have been doing this sort introduction course to photography online with them, I knew most of what was covered already but I still managed to pick up a few things, I found it offered on daily deal site €18.

Any who they are now offering a more detailed course, again in webinar format, at a special knock down price of course but thats marketing. The link is below if you want to glance at the offer and leave advice.

Thanks

Shaw Academy Ultimate Photography Programme


----------



## Derrel (Feb 28, 2015)

I can't figure out how it can be offered so,so,so cheaply....on the link you provide, if payed in FULL, it is listed as *80% Discount Total Price: €495,* or in two equal payments of €275 each.

If something sounds too good to be true...


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 1, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I can't figure out how it can be offered so,so,so cheaply....on the link you provide, if payed in FULL, it is listed as *80% Discount Total Price: €495,* or in two equal payments of €275 each.
> 
> If something sounds too good to be true...



I was thinking that myself.  I reckon that the topline €2500 figure is effectively pulled out of the air and discounted heavily at the right time so it seems as if there is a cracking deal on offer when in reality the price of the course is the discounted figure.

In any event I would like to improve my knowledge of the field but will this course do that for  me ?

Regrads
BR


----------



## weepete (Mar 1, 2015)

Pesonally I would be very wary of any institution that's not a school, college or university.


----------



## weepete (Mar 1, 2015)

Looking at their awarding body it's a charity called the Northern Council for Futher Edication. Really for a nationally recognised qualification in the UK you'll want a course that is awarded by: Ofqual in England, DCELLS in Wales, CCEA in Northern Ireland and SQA (Scottish Qualifications Authority) in Scotland.


----------



## Overread (Mar 1, 2015)

Honestly I'd not trust it - any institution throwing an 80% discount is being desperate. You might be right that they plucked the starting number out of the sky and then discount to their normal rate; but this is quite an extreme discount. 

Also it reads that you basically get 10 youtube guide videos (one for each lesson) coupled with tutor support, but that is only for the Photoshop components. 

It also advertises itself for beginners, intermediates and advanced users. That kinda throws up a big warning light for me. A good tutorial video for a beginner is nothing like one for an advanced user. That they are pitching to "all" suggests that the content will be low to average end (because they know that's the market they will more likely get). 


Generally I'd say remote learning is worth paying for IF you are learning only theory and perhaps photoshop. Otherwise photography is a hands on skill; lighting positions, etc.... are all in the real world things and if you're paying for it I'd have someone there ready to teach you in person and to show you how its done rather than just reivewing after the effect; also note it doesn't mention anything about exams or review of your work - just that you're getting 10 module videos.


----------



## Designer (Mar 1, 2015)

If you haven't quite made up your mind yet, why not start looking at the free offerings on the 'net?

Here's a good one:  Cambridge in Colour - Photography Tutorials Learning Community


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2015)

I'd agree 100% with overread's evaluation of what it likely that one would receive from  this "entity".

Honestly...I would suggest spending 100 Pounds Sterling on good books from a good publisher that has an emphasis in photography books.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 1, 2015)

If you're in a place where you can join a good photo club, then that may be easily the best place to learn, especially if the club has mentorship and workshops.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Mar 2, 2015)

Ok thanks for the advice guys.

Cheers


----------

